# Surf Stick umschalten zwischen Modem & Flash

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

mit usb_modeschwitch, kann man irgendwie den Surf Stick zwischen Flashspeicher und Modem umschalten.

Allderings habe ich es noch nicht geschaft eine externe Festplatte zu sehen.

Wie bekomme ich das mit dem umschalten hin.

Die /etc/usb_modeswitch Datei habe ich angepasst.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## 69719

Da stellt sich erstmal die Frage ob die Hardware damit kompatibel ist.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

Huawei E160.

Die Hardware steht auch in der usb_modeswitch.conf File drin.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## 69719

Der Aufruf von /usr/sbin/usb_modeswitch bringt dich auch nicht weiter?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

nee, sonst wuerde ich nicht fragen.

Ich habe das Programm installiert usb_modeswitch.conf eingestellt.

Usb_modeswitch schreibt auch was von succsessfuly, dass bezieht sich aber auf das GSM Modem.

Reicht es einfach nur usb_modeswitch aufzurufen, oder muss man dem noch mitteilen ueber einen

Parameter was man moechtet oder wechselt der mit jedem Aufruf?

Auch per LSUSB steht immer das gleiche in der Liste.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## py-ro

Mal so eine Frage, warum willst du den auf Flash umschalten? Das Ding ist eh Readonly.

Py

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

da ist aber noch die moeglichkeit eine MicroSD Karte unterzubringen.

Ich hatte noch eine zu Hause liegen und diese habe ich in den Stick gesetzt.

Will halt die moeglichkeit eines USB Sticks mitnutzen.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## py-ro

Ich wette das funktioniert wieder anders, den sonst könntest unter windows auch nur kartenelser oder nur Modem verwenden.

Hast du "Probe all Luns" im Kernel aktiviert?

Py

----------

